# full choke/slug opinions



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

I just bought a .410ga shotgun for a youth as a 20ga proved to be too much gun for him. I didn't think about the type of choke it had, which is a full choke. I was planning for him to use slugs in it for this deer season. 

Can rifled slugs be accurate and effective with a full choke?


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

You need to take it out & see where it is hitting at 50 yds or so.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

I alway's heard you should not shoot slugs though a Full choke. Mod or imp mod is the chokes to use. Added a site to check out

http://www.chuckhawks.com/shotgun_slugs.htm


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

You can shoot slug thru any choke but imp cyl is best just shoot it and find out where it hits my dad use to use his 870 full choke and it shot pretty good as does my 1100


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

I've done alot of reading since I asked this. It looks like I just have to figure out which cartridges work best with it (just as some of you said).

Thanks


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i had an old savage auto loader full choke. and i shot slugs through it. it did kick the crap out of me tho. but it was the best slug gun i have ever owned. except i had one with a rifled barrel that i shot sabots out of, that was a good slug gun.
sherman


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

You were talking about the 20 ga. being too much. Were you using 3" slugs. They make 2 3/4" 20 ga. slugs and the recoil is not bad. The 20 is much more accurate and go with the improved cyl. or a rifled barrel. My opinion only


----------



## Catproinnovations (Dec 8, 2009)

im shooting a winchester 1300 12 ga with imp cylinder choke on it smooth bore shooting winchester gold 2 3/4" sabots and ill tell ya what the accuracy and distance with it is dumbfounding 3" groups dead on at 150 yds its crazy and at 200 yds you get a 6" group about 6" low if you hold your sights dead on. I never thought that possible with a slug gun!!!


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

i would try regular slugs . dont use sabots as they need rifleing in the barrel for them to work correctly. i had and old model 12 that was full choke that shoot reg. slugs great. you may try to get a really good butt pad for the 20 gauge i try that. as the 410 is a little small. good luck on the youth hunt this weekend.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

I would try to stay w/ the 20 gauge..get a limbsaver recoil pad and check on reduced recoil slugs...I know they make them in 12 gauge....check federals tru-ball......


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

I would not hesitate to shoot a .410 slug thru a full choke, have done it many times, as have my boys.
Accuracy is o.k. w/plain bead sights. Distance, however is an issue.
I would not shoot over 50 yds. w/.410.
Stay w/rifled slugs not sabot, sabots will tumble if shot from a smoothbore, reducing velocity and ft/lbs.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

I definitely would prefer that he use the 20ga, but it's not practical for him right now. He fired the 20ga from his hip twice (2-3/4"), but he could not bring himself to put it on his shoulder, despite alot of encouragement. In that case, there is no point in him taking a 20ga on a real hunt. He is very small in stature for his age and I'd rather have him taking a good, close-range shot with confidence. 

Thanks alot for all the thoughts. I feel a little better about using the full choke gun. We'll see how it does at the range.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

There are turkey sights out there that stick to a round contour barrel and give decent sighting option. maybe try this, as a single bead is hard to shoot slugs with accurately. 

Short range for the 410 is a must as well, 40-50 yards max. They lose so much energy so quickly. The average 410 slug only weighs about 95 grains, the same as a .380 bullet, and only goes marginally faster at the muzzle. Would you shoot a deer with a .380 and expect it to drop?


----------



## crappiewacka (Apr 7, 2009)

River Anglin said:


> I definitely would prefer that he use the 20ga, but it's not practical for him right now. He fired the 20ga from his hip twice (2-3/4"), but he could not bring himself to put it on his shoulder, despite alot of encouragement. In that case, there is no point in him taking a 20ga on a real hunt. He is very small in stature for his age and I'd rather have him taking a good, close-range shot with confidence.
> 
> Thanks alot for all the thoughts. I feel a little better about using the full choke gun. We'll see how it does at the range.


There is no reason to push the 20 on a young hunter, if not willing.
Why make it traumatizing? 
A .410 *WILL* kill a deer!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I purchased a 410 with a full choke as well for my son to use this year. I tried a few different brands of riffled slugs in the gun. Federal power shocks seemed to be the most accurate. Winchester super x slugs shot good as well. The remington slugs did not hold any pattern with this gun. My son was able to hold a 2" group of 5 shots at 40-45 yards with a bead sight with the federals so thats good enough for me.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Phil Carver said:


> I purchased a 410 with a full choke as well for my son to use this year. I tried a few different brands of riffled slugs in the gun. Federal power shocks seemed to be the most accurate. Winchester super x slugs shot good as well. The remington slugs did not hold any pattern with this gun. My son was able to hold a 2" group of 5 shots at 40-45 yards with a bead sight with the federals so thats good enough for me.


That's good information. Thank you.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

crappiewacka said:


> There is no reason to push the 20 on a young hunter, if not willing.
> Why make it traumatizing?
> A .410 *WILL* kill a deer!


any slug will take down a deer as long as its put where it needs to go. so i think the 410 is the way to go. if the gun hurts him so bad he,s afraid of it, he,s not going to be able to hit his target. if he hits in the bread basket with the 410 then he,s going to get his deer. its that simple. accuracy is the most important thing with any gun. just my opinion.
sherman


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

I thought I ought to report the result from the range. I was very pleased with his shot pattern using Rottweil Brenneke Magnums. It did a nice job blowing up a 2 liter bottle full of water. The kid loves the gun and I'm happy.

We're all set for morning!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

River Anglin said:


> I thought I ought to report the result from the range. I was very pleased with his shot pattern using Rottweil Brenneke Magnums. It did a nice job blowing up a 2 liter bottle full of water. The kid loves the gun and I'm happy.
> 
> We're all set for morning!


Awesome! We all wish him the best of luck!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## buymore (Jul 29, 2010)

I wouldn't hesitate to use slugs in a FULL choke barrel, but I wouldn't do it in a tubed gun using a FULL tube. Fixed choke...any day.....tube.....I don't go any tighter than MODIFIED with choke tubes.


----------

